# OK to TIp per the Drivers lawyer in Settlement!!



## Mussonip (Oct 10, 2015)

Watch 




I am using these labels as signage, making about 80-100 per night, lets get this in every Uber car! 
To Order small signs for your dash and headrest backs. 
send self addressed Stamped Envelope to:
Tip Labels 
Box 12563 
Charlotte, NC 28220

7 labels for $5.00
3 labels for $ 3.00


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes this has been posted and discussed many times, but nice way to advertise though


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

You couldn't find a nicer font? Courier? Srsly?


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

No tip on the app? 
Why drive?


----------



## numbakrunch (Sep 22, 2015)

$3 for 3 labels? WTF? Don't forget to charge for shipping too.


----------

